# BLCK Friday @ BLCK



## Richio (16/11/18)

*BLCK FRIDAY 2018 SPECIALS
SALE STARTS AT 07:00AM ON 23 NOVEMBER 2018
Please use the code BLCK25 on checkout to activate the discounts*

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11


----------



## Paul33 (16/11/18)

Keeping ‘s peeled for this one @Richio

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Room Fogger (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## RainstormZA (16/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mr. B (19/11/18)

In store as well?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## StompieZA (19/11/18)

Oooooohhhh this wont end well! LOL

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Richio (21/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (21/11/18)

Richio said:


>


Nice one @Richio 

This is awesome

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (21/11/18)

R2 for 500ml!! You might as well give it away @Richio

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## StompieZA (22/11/18)

Quick question @Richio 

Would we be able to add items to our cart already and if they are part of tomorrows specials will the prices automatically update in the cart? 
So basically tomorrow we can just check out cause if i had 500ml VG in my cart at normal price, tomorrow it will update in my cart and show as R2?

Hope i make sence

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Quick question @Richio
> 
> Would we be able to add items to our cart already and if they are part of tomorrows specials will the prices automatically update in the cart?
> So basically tomorrow we can just check out cause if i had 500ml VG in my cart at normal price, tomorrow it will update in my cart and show as R2?
> ...


Read the terms and conditions at the bottom of the image...


----------



## StompieZA (22/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Read the terms and conditions at the bottom of the image...



Dont see anything relating to my question except that one can obviously add all your items to your cart and then tomorrow you can check out with the discount code which will give you 25% off. 

Im referring to the concentrates that will be 50% off. If i have any of these in my cart, will the cart price update once the sale goes live. 

Maybe im not understanding lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Dont see anything relating to my question except that one can obviously add all your items to your cart and then tomorrow you can check out with the discount code which will give you 25% off.
> 
> Im referring to the concentrates that will be 50% off. If i have any of these in my cart, will the cart price update once the sale goes live.
> 
> Maybe im not understanding lol


They obviously will. If not, re-add them.

If I understand correctly, when things get changed internally and updated to reflect, everything across the platform will reflect the update. Only if you have not checked out yet.

I got stuff in my cart and will find out tomorrow.

Edit: I worked as an online shop administrator so I kinda know how these things work.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Richio (22/11/18)

StompieZA said:


> Quick question @Richio
> 
> Would we be able to add items to our cart already and if they are part of tomorrows specials will the prices automatically update in the cart?
> So basically tomorrow we can just check out cause if i had 500ml VG in my cart at normal price, tomorrow it will update in my cart and show as R2?
> ...



Hi @StompieZA

I have tested this in a few ways & it seems to work out fine, you should be able to load your cart and once the price change is active, you can click home, go back to the cart & it should update.

Though I would suggest also keeping your items in the wishlist in case something does fail.

https://blckvapour.co.za/collections/blck-friday-2018

Pricing will be activated at 07:00am - 23/11/18

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (22/11/18)

Thank you Richio for the feedback!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Richio (22/11/18)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------

